# schrottbot



## oliilo (15. Januar 2009)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ich gestern gefunden weis einer wo das rezept dropt bei buffed steht nichts darüber


----------



## red171 (15. Januar 2009)

oliilo schrieb:


> [...] weis einer wo das rezept dropt bei buffed steht nichts darüber



das is n witz oder?!?! ^^

*das steht ganz oben in den Kommentaren* zu dem von dir geposteten Link!

aber für faule:



> OK dann jetzt mal ne Erklärung ohne dummes gelawer:
> 
> Die Quest zum Schrottbot ist ein Dropp in den Sturmgipfeln. Auf 37,7;46,6 sind Bibliothekenwächter zu finden das sind mechanische Gnome auf Schreitern. Diese töten um an die Quest zu kommen... für die Quest werden zusätzlich benötigt: 4x eine Hand voll Kobaltbolzen und 5x Überladene Kapazitatoren. [...]


----------



## WolfyWolf (15. Januar 2009)

nebenbei, der soll ab 3.0.8 auch reppen können, endlich nen günstigen RepBot^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (16. Januar 2009)

War auch jetzt schon ein sehr nützliches Rezept da ich immer mit Leuten losziehe die nach der halben Ini aufhören zu plündern weil die Taschen voll sind. Kurz Schrott Bot raus, noch nen Briefkasten daneben und weiter kanns gehen ^^

Aber ich freu mich schon auf die Rep Funktion, dann hat das gefarme für den alten ein Ende.


----------



## Spardas (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab den.
 Es droppt , 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar im Sturmgipfel und zwar im Nord-osten um Corr 38.44 von so einen Mechanischen Gnom auf einem Roboschreiter, die^Questmuss man auch dort annehmen und Abgeben in der Bibliotek.


Und die änderung im Patch 3.0.8

Der Schrottbot kauft nicht nur alles, was Ihr verkaufen wollt, sondern repariert nun auch.


----------



## Berelain (26. Januar 2009)

Super dass der Schrottbot nun auch reparieren kann, leider verkauft er keine Reagenzien wie der alte.
D.h. im Raid werde ich ab sofort den neuen und den alten Bot mitrumschleppen dürfen. Den neuen nur fürs Reppen, da Mats leichter zu farmen, und den alten für die "ich hab nicht mehr genügend Reagenzien Notfälle".


----------



## Agrimor (27. Januar 2009)

Berelain schrieb:


> Super dass der Schrottbot nun auch reparieren kann, leider verkauft er keine Reagenzien wie der alte.
> D.h. im Raid werde ich ab sofort den neuen und den alten Bot mitrumschleppen dürfen. Den neuen nur fürs Reppen, da Mats leichter zu farmen, und den alten für die "ich hab nicht mehr genügend Reagenzien Notfälle".




Naja warten wir mal aufs nächste Update. ^^

Btw. können die alten Bots nicht eh nur die alten Mats verkaufen oder wurde da nachgearbeitet? Ich hab zu viele Ingis im Raid, als dass ich das in letzter Zeit mal getestet hätte ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. Januar 2009)

Berelain schrieb:


> Super dass der Schrottbot nun auch reparieren kann, leider verkauft er keine Reagenzien wie der alte.
> D.h. im Raid werde ich ab sofort den neuen und den alten Bot mitrumschleppen dürfen. Den neuen nur fürs Reppen, da Mats leichter zu farmen, und den alten für die "ich hab nicht mehr genügend Reagenzien Notfälle".



Gefühlte 99% der Spieler haben doch das Mount mit integriertem Händler....also brauchst den Rep Bot nicht mehr um Reagenzien zu verkaufen :-)


----------



## Berelain (29. Januar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1418974' date='28.01.2009, 13:51']
> Gefühlte 99% der Spieler haben doch das Mount mit integriertem Händler....also brauchst den Rep Bot nicht mehr um Reagenzien zu verkaufen :-)



Also auf meinem Server sind die Mammutmounts mit integriertem Händler noch sehr spärlich gesäht und in die Raidini passen die auch nicht rein, sind einfach zu groß OO 

Ja, schade dass die alten Bots die neuen Reagenzien nicht verkaufen grmml. Da hat Blizz mal wieder nur halbherzig gearbeitet :-(


----------



## Karasuke (2. Februar 2009)

Schrott-Bot, ahoi!
Ich finde den Schrott-Bot klasse. Bei den alten Bots war das immer so Zeitaufwendig oder teuer an die Mats zu kommen. Bei dem Schrott-Bott bekommt man die Mats geradezu nachgeschmissen *g*
Und auch ich Paladin finde es leider traurig, das Blizz bei dem neuen Bot vergessen hat, Reagenzien einzubauen... 
Naja, vielleicht wird das ja noch nachgereicht.


----------



## Agrimor (3. Februar 2009)

Karasuke schrieb:


> Und auch ich Paladin finde es leider traurig, das Blizz bei dem neuen Bot vergessen hat, Reagenzien einzubauen...
> Naja, vielleicht wird das ja noch nachgereicht.




Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das bald passieren wird. Schließlich wurde die Rep-Funktion des Schrottbots auch sehr schnell nachgereicht. Vielleicht wird es auch einen neuen Bot geben, wie es auch damals 2 Repbots gab.


----------



## Karasuke (3. Februar 2009)

Das kann auch sein.
Hinterher gibt es wieder einen billigen und einen teuren Bot.
Ich freu mich schon auf das Titan farmen *fg*


----------



## ciaz (3. Februar 2009)

Ich würd lieber einen Schrottbot für 500g Matskosten bauen, so lange man den nicht "auffüllen" muss. FÜr jedes Mal Aufstellen muss man ja 4 Saroniterz latzen. Ausserdem muss man seine Bank mit Aufladungen von dem Bot zumuellen. Finde das Ding zu unpraktisch. :\ Wenn dann so ein Teil wie beim MOLL-E Briefkasten, von mir aus danna uch mit 1 2 Hrs Abklingzeit..


----------



## Agrimor (4. Februar 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Ich würd lieber einen Schrottbot für 500g Matskosten bauen, so lange man den nicht "auffüllen" muss. FÜr jedes Mal Aufstellen muss man ja 4 Saroniterz latzen. Ausserdem muss man seine Bank mit Aufladungen von dem Bot zumuellen. Finde das Ding zu unpraktisch. :\ Wenn dann so ein Teil wie beim MOLL-E Briefkasten, von mir aus danna uch mit 1 2 Hrs Abklingzeit..



Öhmm nein ^^ 4 Saroniterze habe ich, sobald ich in der passenden Zone außerhalb der Ferienzeit angekommen bin in <1 Minute. 500g zu bekommen, braucht dann doch etwas länger als die erwähnte Minute. Der Briefkasten, der wie Du richtig erwähnt hast, einmal gebaut für immer hält, hat dafür auch eine "etwas" längere Abklingzeit als 2H. 

Ich hoffe, dass nicht alles auf Teufel komm raus entschärft wird.


----------



## ciaz (4. Februar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Öhmm nein ^^ 4 Saroniterze habe ich, sobald ich in der passenden Zone außerhalb der Ferienzeit angekommen bin in <1 Minute. 500g zu bekommen, braucht dann doch etwas länger als die erwähnte Minute. Der Briefkasten, der wie Du richtig erwähnt hast, einmal gebaut für immer hält, hat dafür auch eine "etwas" längere Abklingzeit als 2H.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass nicht alles auf Teufel komm raus entschärft wird.



Du vergisst dabei, dass du das Item ewig haben wirst, auch noch mit weiteren Addons. Ok, es werden hier sicherlich nun einige sagen, dass Wotl noch ziemlich neu ist, aber ich zum Beispiel farme selten bis nie (höchstens mal für ein spezielles Item oder Ruf) und für mich wäre der Schrottbot nur was für Inis und evtl mal zum Questen.  Zu der 8 Hrs Abklingzeit des Briefkastens: ja sie war mal bei 24 Hrs, aber selbst die momentanen 8 Hrs sind ein Witz.. Ich schlepp ihn zwar mit mir rum, aber wirklich sinnvoll einsetzen konnte ich ihn noch nie (fürs AH ganz praktisch, aber die "Lebensdauer" ist einfach zu kurz.)


----------



## Agrimor (6. Februar 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei, dass du das Item ewig haben wirst, auch noch mit weiteren Addons. Ok, es werden hier sicherlich nun einige sagen, dass Wotl noch ziemlich neu ist, aber ich zum Beispiel farme selten bis nie (höchstens mal für ein spezielles Item oder Ruf) und für mich wäre der Schrottbot nur was für Inis und evtl mal zum Questen.  Zu der 8 Hrs Abklingzeit des Briefkastens: ja sie war mal bei 24 Hrs, aber selbst die momentanen 8 Hrs sind ein Witz.. Ich schlepp ihn zwar mit mir rum, aber wirklich sinnvoll einsetzen konnte ich ihn noch nie (fürs AH ganz praktisch, aber die "Lebensdauer" ist einfach zu kurz.)




Ich weiß nicht, was Du in WoW so machst, darum kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, ob der Briefkasten für Dich nützlich ist oder nicht. Wenns vor dem Raid aber doch mal knapp war und du mit vollen Taschen reinrennst, kann es schon sein, dass man sich freut, Mats per Post kurzfristig auslagern zu können (Leder, Erze etc., für graue Sachen, die beim VK viel Gold geben, brauchts dann eben einen Schrottbot). 

Und ich meine ja eben, dass für manche Sachen einfach noch ein Mindestmaß an Arbeit dahintersein sollte und hoffe schwer, dass Blizz jetzt nicht versucht, es auch noch den Leuten, die an 2 Tagen der Woche je  1 Stunde Zeit zum spielen haben, alles recht zu machen. Ich hab ja nix gegen solche aber für die ist WoW einfach das falsche Spiel.


----------



## Karasuke (6. Februar 2009)

Zum Farmen ist der Schrottbot ganz nett, vorallem wenn man in Instanzen wie Schwarzfels ein wenig Runenstoff farmt und dabei hier und da ein paar Schrammen abkriegt. Sind die Taschen mal voll, wird der Briefkasten aufgestellt und der ganze Mist wird an den Bank-Char verschickt.
Die beiden Teile haben mir zumindest eine nette Zeitersparnis eingebracht, ohne lästiges hin und her zwischen Eisenschmiede/Sturmwind und Thoriumspitze.
Gut, die 8 Stunden Abklingzeit sind zwar ein kleines Manko, aber nicht weiter schlimm.


----------

